# Lost almost 20 grams in a week, :O



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know what to do, he lost 18 so, I took him back to the breeder I got him from and he said to leave him in his cage more, well the breeder didn't, some mean lady with an attitude problem did. I listened to her and left him in his cage all day, except for an hour in the morning when I woke up, and two hours at night, and he lost two more grams. Tonight when I weighed him it scared me and I gave him bread, cucumbers, carrots, tortilla, chicken, celery and some peaches witch he hates and he ate alot of that stuff I left him sit on the shower rod thingy while I showered and he slept and I left him sleep on my chest while I was online earlier and he was in bed by 10:30, which is the schedule I have him on and he's sleeping quetly right now. I have two bowls of food in his cage and two bowls of water. He has a decent sized cage its pretty warm in my room so he cant be cold, I don't know whats stopping him from eating. He has millet, a treat stick, a fruit cup and a little tray of veggies. He has lots of toys, a perch he likes to chew on, I don't know what im doing wrong.

Random off topic question, is it normal for them to have like, a few perfectly round spots on there crest, if its even called that. His face is mostly yellow but kind of shadowed in grey and his crest is yellow but has a few little grey spots on it. I'll see if I can get good pictures on here tomorrow.


----------



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

witch, really? I can't believe I did that, my grandma who homeschooled me would KILL me. WHICH* Sorry about that.:blush:


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow...that's too much weight fluctuation for 1 week!
Sounds like his diet is great though. I wonder if it's a 'intestinal' thing. I know in humans it often indicates a parasite/intestinal thing with severe weight loss. 

I'd be concerned too. Something is going on!


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I think you need to get him to an avian vet as soon as possible.
20g is to much for a very young Tiel to lose. 
But go back to the breeder as well, your Tiel may not be a full healthy bird when you got it?


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree about taking him to an Avian vet if you have one, or at least a vet that is familiar with birds who could check him over and check for parasites or anything else that could be wrong. I would be doing this as soon as possible if it were my bird. 

Also what does his poo look like? I am not a bird poo expert other than knowing what looks normal, however other people on this forum could possibly help with that side of things.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

how old is he, could he still need to be hand feed and not been weaned properly?


----------



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

He's between 12 and 13 weeks old. :/ he eats, not alot alot but his food has husks in it and he eats alot of millet. He'll even eat veggies when I have him out of the cage. There doesn't seem to be anything visually wrong with him. I'm going to take him out and watch him eat 3 or 4 times a day and see if I can get his weight up by monday at all, if I can't i'll try to find an avian vet.


----------



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

When he goes potty id say like, 60% of the time thers no white part. I also have a parakeet, is it supposed to look like his? Like, no liquid at all?


----------



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay, so i called the breeder and he said thats way way too much weight for him to lose, and he said to bring him down and let him keep him for a few days and see if he'll hand feed anymore. I'm going to do that and if the weight doesn't come back up i'm going to take him to an avian vet.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Poop and what it should look like.

http://www.birdhobbyist.com/articles/Poopology101.html

I would say it is up to the breeder to organize the vet visit. But you are right he needs a vet and maybe blood works, which can cost a fair bit. A general check up and gram stain, may not tell the whole story.
There does sound like something wrong inside. 
The poop you describe is not good, in my mind.
Lets hope for a full recovery, and please keep us informed.


----------



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, I took him to the breeder and he said he looks bright and his eyes look clear. He's been eating more all day today, the guy let me bring him back home. He gained four grams back, I think my scale was off. He said that he could just have been a butterball when he was a baby and lost some weight and is now near his adult weight. He was 104 grams. He said the average is between 88 and 98 grams. I don't know, he doesnt act sickly or sad or anything he loves toys and cornflakes. I'm going to give it another two days, if he doesn't gain the other six back, i'm definately going to take him to a vet.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope your bird starts feeling better soon and the vet will be able to pin point any and all problems.


----------

